# Horizon forbidden west



## Ringhio8 (18 Febbraio 2022)

E niente, arrivato oggi devo ancora iniziarlo ovviamente ma son già pronto


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## hakaishin (18 Febbraio 2022)

È già uscito? 
devo comprarlo immediatamente..peccato che dovrò giocarlo per ps4 dato che la ps5 non riesco a trovarla da nessuna parte 

Lo prenderò la settimana prossima ma ancora devo finire mafia 3


----------



## Masanijey (18 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1834



Hai fatto il primo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Febbraio 2022)

Installing!


----------



## chicagousait (18 Febbraio 2022)

Devo iniziare il primo, poi sarà il passo successivo giocarci


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Hai fatto il primo?


Uno dei pochi che ho persino platinato, magari sarò banale io ma tutta la storia di macchine, progetto zero dawn e rinascita dell'umanità è piaciuta moltissimo, davvero uno di quei giochi che, all'epoca, non vedevo l'ora di tornare per passarci un paio d'ore. infatti questo l'ho preso senza aspettare recensioni o altro, proprio sulla fiducia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Febbraio 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Devo iniziare il primo, poi sarà il passo successivo giocarci


Ti aspetta una gran bella avventura, invidio il giocarlo per la prima volta


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È già uscito?
> devo comprarlo immediatamente..peccato che dovrò giocarlo per ps4 dato che la ps5 non riesco a trovarla da nessuna parte
> 
> Lo prenderò la settimana prossima ma ancora devo finire mafia 3


Upgrade gratuito da ps su ps5, quindi il gg che troverai la 5 installi quello x la 4 e in automatico ti scarica quello per la 5, un amico mi ha mandato lo screen e son 120 gb x ps5


----------



## Masanijey (18 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Uno dei pochi che ho persino platinato, magari sarò banale io ma tutta la storia di macchine, progetto zero dawn e rinascita dell'umanità è piaciuta moltissimo, davvero uno di quei giochi che, all'epoca, non vedevo l'ora di tornare per passarci un paio d'ore. infatti questo l'ho preso senza aspettare recensioni o altro, proprio sulla fiducia.


Anche io preso digitale e non vedo l'ora! Vediamo se riesce a scalzare the last of us dai miei preferiti


----------



## fabri47 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1834


Ahahahah ma sei un eroe! E non lo dico per il gioco, che non ho mai giocato.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Anche io preso digitale e non vedo l'ora! Vediamo se riesce a scalzare the last of us dai miei preferiti


Eh, the last of us, è un capolavoro di sceneggiatura e trama, questo è diverso, molto bello e avvincente, ma meno emotivo, a mio parere


----------



## sion (18 Febbraio 2022)

arrivato oggi per ps5...fatte 2 ore..semplicemente pauroso


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Febbraio 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> arrivato oggi per ps5...fatte 2 ore..semplicemente pauroso


Sto per cominciarlo ora, su 4 però  immagino però che in 4k sia divino....


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2022)

Ho giocato il precedente, un capolavoro. Ma questo cos'è un prequel?


----------



## Tobi (18 Febbraio 2022)

la next generation di sony dalla ps3 in poi a mio avviso ha avuto solo 3 titoli degni di nota: Horizon, Uncharted, Assassins Creed.

L'altro giorno visto il mio stato di insoddisfazione verso la PS4 mi ha fatto riprendere la mia cara vecchia PS1, comprare un adattatore scart-hdmi, collegarla al mio samsung 55" e via con Metal Gear Solid 1. Ho deciso di rispolverare i cari vecchi Tombi, The Legend Of Dragon, Vagrant Story, Silent Hill, Castelvania,Destruction Derby, Gran Turismo e Driver


----------



## sion (18 Febbraio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho giocato il precedente, un capolavoro. Ma questo cos'è un prequel?


Sequel diretto.. Tutto migliorato.. Graficamente fa paura e la storia ancota più interessante

È un more of the same di livello sublime


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> Sequel diretto.. Tutto migliorato.. Graficamente fa paura e la storia ancota più interessante
> 
> È un more of the same di livello sublime



E allora non mi resta che farci un pensierino, è stato troppo bello l'altro.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Upgrade gratuito da ps su ps5, quindi il gg che troverai la 5 installi quello x la 4 e in automatico ti scarica quello per la 5, un amico mi ha mandato lo screen e son 120 gb x ps5


Ma spettacolo!!! Se avrò mai la 5


----------



## sunburn (19 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È già uscito?
> devo comprarlo immediatamente..peccato che dovrò giocarlo per ps4 dato che la ps5 non riesco a trovarla da nessuna parte
> 
> Lo prenderò la settimana prossima ma ancora devo finire mafia 3


Su Amazon c’è al modico prezzo di 900 euro… Anche i bagarini delle console. 

Tornando IT, ci giocherò anche io, ma preferisco aspettare di prendere la ps5 e giocare i nuovi giochi su quella.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Su Amazon c’è al modico prezzo di 900 euro… Anche i bagarini delle console.
> 
> Tornando IT, ci giocherò anche io, ma preferisco aspettare di prendere la ps5 e giocare i nuovi giochi su quella.


Ma ti rendi conto? E 900 euro è ancora un prezzo di favore. Con la play 5 hanno sbagliato tutto, hanno permesso a gentaglia di prenderne tante per poi rivenderne a prezzi vergognosi. Tutto questo avendo in giro pochissimi pezzi. Scandaloso.
Per non parlare di gamestop che ti obbliga a prendere la play 5 in certi bundle a 700 euro e alla fine si sono beccati una multa da 700mila euro per questo dopo 1 anni di lardate.

Comunque anche io preferirei giocare in nuovi giochi sulla 5 ma dato che devo aspettare un’eternità..


----------



## Masanijey (19 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma ti rendi conto? E 900 euro è ancora un prezzo di favore. Con la play 5 hanno sbagliato tutto, hanno permesso a gentaglia di prenderne tante per poi rivenderne a prezzi vergognosi. Tutto questo avendo in giro pochissimi pezzi. Scandaloso.
> Per non parlare di gamestop che ti obbliga a prendere la play 5 in certi bundle a 700 euro e alla fine si sono beccati una multa da 700mila euro per questo dopo 1 anni di lardate.
> 
> Comunque anche io preferirei giocare in nuovi giochi sulla 5 ma dato che devo aspettare un’eternità..


Se la vuoi prendere a prezzo di listino ti consiglio di iscriverti a canali drop su Telegram e senza troppa fatica riesci. Io volevo regalarla ai miei figli a Natale (lol) e l'ho trovata da unieuro nell'arco di una decina di giorni.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Se la vuoi prendere a prezzo di listino ti consiglio di iscriverti a canali drop su Telegram e senza troppa fatica riesci. Io volevo regalarla ai miei figli a Natale (lol) e l'ho trovata da unieuro nell'arco di una decina di giorni.


Grazie mille.
Sapresti indicarmi a quale canale iscrivermi?


----------



## Masanijey (19 Febbraio 2022)

@Masanijey No link.
Queste cose in privato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma ti rendi conto? E 900 euro è ancora un prezzo di favore. Con la play 5 hanno sbagliato tutto, hanno permesso a gentaglia di prenderne tante per poi rivenderne a prezzi vergognosi. Tutto questo avendo in giro pochissimi pezzi. Scandaloso.
> Per non parlare di gamestop che ti obbliga a prendere la play 5 in certi bundle a 700 euro e alla fine si sono beccati una multa da 700mila euro per questo dopo 1 anni di lardate.
> 
> Comunque anche io preferirei giocare in nuovi giochi sulla 5 ma dato che devo aspettare un’eternità..


Io ho la 5 da un anno (ho avuto la fortuna di poter dedicare un bel po di tempo per trovarla durante un periodo tranquillo a lavoro).
La stragrande maggioranza dei giochi é nettamente dietro le aspettative. Si nota che ad oggi per qualsiasi publisher conviene, anzi é necessario produrre giochi che funzionano sia per la 4 che per la 5. E questo si nota di brutto. Tanti giochi di 5 non ti danno la sensazione di essere veramente su next gen, qualche feature grafico come Ray Tracing e piu FPS...tutto qui. Daltronde se devi prodzrre giochi che funzionano sulla 5 e su hardware vecchia 9 anni é logico che non possono creare giochi che usano tutte le potenzialita della 5.
Dal altra parte invece sulla 4 escono giochi che funzionano a stento e ad onor del vero forse non sarebbero dovuti uscire su hardware del genere.

É una situazione di melma che sta rovinando l'intera generazione a mio avviso perche non c'e ancora alcuna soluzion al orizonte. Se andiamo avanti cosi anche in 2-3 anni tutti Publisher dovranno continuare a produrre giochi PS4.


----------



## Masanijey (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Io ho la 5 da un anno (ho avuto la fortuna di poter dedicare un bel po di tempo per trovarla durante un periodo tranquillo a lavoro).
> La stragrande maggioranza dei giochi é nettamente dietro le aspettative. Si nota che ad oggi per qualsiasi publisher conviene, anzi é necessario produrre giochi che funzionano sia per la 4 che per la 5. E questo si nota di brutto. Tanti giochi di 5 non ti danno la sensazione di essere veramente su next gen, qualche feature grafico come Ray Tracing e piu FPS...tutto qui. Daltronde se devi prodzrre giochi che funzionano sulla 5 e su hardware vecchia 9 anni é logico che non possono creare giochi che usano tutte le potenzialita della 5.
> Dal altra parte invece sulla 4 escono giochi che funzionano a stento e ad onor del vero forse non sarebbero dovuti uscire su hardware del genere.
> 
> É una situazione di melma che sta rovinando l'intera generazione a mio avviso perche non c'e ancora alcuna soluzion al orizonte. Se andiamo avanti cosi anche in 2-3 anni tutti Publisher dovranno continuare a produrre giochi PS4.


È vero. Purtroppo oltre ai caricamenti veloci e alle caratteristiche del pad non si vede nulla di next gen al momento.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2022)

L'ho iniziato, grafica da orgasmo multiplo.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Io ho la 5 da un anno (ho avuto la fortuna di poter dedicare un bel po di tempo per trovarla durante un periodo tranquillo a lavoro).
> La stragrande maggioranza dei giochi é nettamente dietro le aspettative. Si nota che ad oggi per qualsiasi publisher conviene, anzi é necessario produrre giochi che funzionano sia per la 4 che per la 5. E questo si nota di brutto. Tanti giochi di 5 non ti danno la sensazione di essere veramente su next gen, qualche feature grafico come Ray Tracing e piu FPS...tutto qui. Daltronde se devi prodzrre giochi che funzionano sulla 5 e su hardware vecchia 9 anni é logico che non possono creare giochi che usano tutte le potenzialita della 5.
> Dal altra parte invece sulla 4 escono giochi che funzionano a stento e ad onor del vero forse non sarebbero dovuti uscire su hardware del genere.
> 
> É una situazione di melma che sta rovinando l'intera generazione a mio avviso perche non c'e ancora alcuna soluzion al orizonte. Se andiamo avanti cosi anche in 2-3 anni tutti Publisher dovranno continuare a produrre giochi PS4.


Beh non mi dici nulla di nuovo. All’inizio delle nuove generazioni i giochi sono sempre tutti cross gen, più adattati alla vecchia generazione che alla nuova. È stato così per la ps3 e la ps4. Ci vorrà un po’ prima di partire col botto, me lo aspettavo.
Io sto giocando i grossi giochi nuovi su ps4 senza particolari problemi


----------



## hakaishin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ho iniziato, grafica da orgasmo multiplo.


Su ps5?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Su ps5?



Sì!
In questo caso modalità risoluzione 4k/30 fps, vedo troppa sporcizia grafica nella modalità 60fps che di solito preferisco.

L'unica cosa che non è migliorata tanto forse sono le espressioni dei volti. Last of Us o Uncharted, sebbene di una generazione vecchia, sono ancora avanti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ho iniziato, grafica da orgasmo multiplo.


Io devo aver cannato le impostazioni iniziali del contrasto, ho colori così vivi da cavare gli occhi 
Poi sarà che arrivo da the witcher e days gone, non proprio giochi con chissà quanta luce, comunque a parte questo personale malinteso promette davvero bene bene bene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Io devo aver cannato le impostazioni iniziali del contrasto, ho colori così vivi da cavare gli occhi
> Poi sarà che arrivo da the witcher e days gone, non proprio giochi con chissà quanta luce, comunque a parte questo personale malinteso promette davvero bene bene bene.



Con o senza HDR?
Se imposti l'HDR devi un attimo regolare le impostazioni in base alla tua TV, ci sono tre settaggi nel menù del gioco.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Con o senza HDR?
> Se imposti l'HDR devi un attimo regolare le impostazioni in base alla tua TV, ci sono tre settaggi nel menù del gioco.


Ho una Samsung LCD 5 serie di circa 10 anni, quindi senza HDR, per la fretta non avevo regolato la tv, nelle ambientazioni scure come appunto the witcher ho delle impostazioni personalizzate sulla tv che non vanno molto d'accordo con lo scenario luminoso e colorato di horizon


----------



## hakaishin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì!
> In questo caso modalità risoluzione 4k/30 fps, vedo troppa sporcizia grafica nella modalità 60fps che di solito preferisco.
> 
> L'unica cosa che non è migliorata tanto forse sono le espressioni dei volti. Last of Us o Uncharted, sebbene di una generazione vecchia, sono ancora avanti.


Ti invido troppo per la ps5! Me la vendi ? 

quindi che giudizio dai sulla grafica?
Devo dire che per grafica, soprattutto sui volti mi ha impressionato anche il remake di mafia. E poi per grafica god of war e rdr2 qualcosa di magnifico.

comunque già il primo horizon mi impressionò molto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> la next generation di sony dalla ps3 in poi a mio avviso ha avuto solo 3 titoli degni di nota: Horizon, Uncharted, Assassins Creed.
> 
> L'altro giorno visto il mio stato di insoddisfazione verso la PS4 mi ha fatto riprendere la mia cara vecchia PS1, comprare un adattatore scart-hdmi, collegarla al mio samsung 55" e via con Metal Gear Solid 1. Ho deciso di rispolverare i cari vecchi Tombi, The Legend Of Dragon, Vagrant Story, Silent Hill, Castelvania,Destruction Derby, Gran Turismo e Driver


Sono un grande fan di Uncharted, non posso parlare di Horizon che non l'ho giocato, ma God Of War si mette nel taschino Uncharted e Asassins.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> la next generation di sony dalla ps3 in poi a mio avviso ha avuto solo 3 titoli degni di nota: Horizon, Uncharted, Assassins Creed.
> 
> L'altro giorno visto il mio stato di insoddisfazione verso la PS4 mi ha fatto riprendere la mia cara vecchia PS1, comprare un adattatore scart-hdmi, collegarla al mio samsung 55" e via con Metal Gear Solid 1. Ho deciso di rispolverare i cari vecchi Tombi, The Legend Of Dragon, Vagrant Story, Silent Hill, Castelvania,Destruction Derby, Gran Turismo e Driver


Dopo la PS2 si è puntato solo su FPS, per lo più online, e open world. Generi come i platform sono roba da software house indie ormai che il più delle volte realizzano titoli più interessanti e più belli dei soliti nomi di punta. Sinceramente, dopo aver giocato all'ultimo Crash Bandicoot ho perso la voglia delle console Sony e mi sto buttando sui giochi PC e a volte Nintendo. Tra i titoli che salvo di questo ultimo decennio della console Sony posso citare pochissimi nomi: The Last of Us, GTA V, God Of War 4, Crash Nsane Trilogy, Tomb Raider (titoli sottovalutatissimi quelli della nuova trilogia, colpa del pompatissimo Uncharted). E poi c'è quel capolavoro avanguardistico di Half Life Alyx, roba che fa un dito medio a tutte le console che dovranno impiegarci almeno 10 anni per realizzare un titolo all'altezza. Ma questo è solo il mio parere, da vecchio giocatore nostalgico degli anni 90' e primi anni 2000.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ti invido troppo per la ps5! Me la vendi ?
> 
> quindi che giudizio dai sulla grafica?
> Devo dire che per grafica, soprattutto sui volti mi ha impressionato anche il remake di mafia. E poi per grafica god of war e rdr2 qualcosa di magnifico.
> ...



Dopo quello che ho patito per trovarne una, la tengo ben stretta 

La grafica è di altissimo livello, resta sempre un po' quella natura da cross gen (diversamente da Ratchet e Clank, che è only PS5 ed è sbalorditivo), ma si vede comunque che è stato sviluppato con la PS5 in testa.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo la PS2 si è puntato solo su FPS, per lo più online, e open world. Generi come i platform sono roba da software house indie ormai che il più delle volte realizzano titoli più interessanti e più belli dei soliti nomi di punta. Sinceramente, dopo aver giocato all'ultimo Crash Bandicoot ho perso la voglia delle console Sony e mi sto buttando sui giochi PC e a volte Nintendo. Tra i titoli che salvo di questo ultimo decennio della console Sony posso citare pochissimi nomi: The Last of Us, GTA V, God Of War 4, Crash Nsane Trilogy, Tomb Raider (titoli sottovalutatissimi quelli della nuova trilogia, colpa del pompatissimo Uncharted). E poi c'è quel capolavoro avanguardistico di Half Life Alyx, roba che fa un dito medio a tutte le console che dovranno impiegarci almeno 10 anni per realizzare un titolo all'altezza. Ma questo è solo il mio parere, da vecchio giocatore nostalgico degli anni 90' e primi anni 2000.


Dai red dead redemption 2? The Witcher 3, uncharted..
Ci sono stati grandi giochi


----------



## hakaishin (19 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sono un grande fan di Uncharted, non posso parlare di Horizon che non l'ho giocato, ma God Of War si mette nel taschino Uncharted e Asassins.


Si però sono giochi completamente diversi eh.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dopo quello che ho patito per trovarne una, la tengo ben stretta
> 
> La grafica è di altissimo livello, resta sempre un po' quella natura da cross gen (diversamente da Ratchet e Clank, che è only PS5 ed è sbalorditivo), ma si vede comunque che è stato sviluppato con la PS5 in testa.


Capisco perfettamente. Era quello che pensavo allora


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dai red dead redemption 2? The Witcher 3, uncharted..
> Ci sono stati grandi giochi


Non c'è la varietà di scelta che c'era nelle generazioni precedenti. Troppi giochi simili. Sto Horizon New Dawn, a livello di gameplay, è la copia di Zelda, diciamoci la verità. Ci sono video che fanno vedere le nette somiglianze tra questo gioco e Breathe Of The Wild.





E Zelda fu tra i primi giochi open world con Ocarina of Time, quindi di certo non è Nintendo a copiare o a trarre ispirazione. Preciso che parlo a livello puramente tecnico.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non c'è la varietà di scelta che c'era nelle generazioni precedenti. Troppi giochi simili. Sto Horizon New Dawn, a livello di gameplay, è la copia di Zelda, diciamoci la verità. Ci sono video che fanno vedere le nette somiglianze tra questo gioco e Breathe Of The Wild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io trovo abbastanza varietà.
Cosa dovrebbe esserci in più?
La maggioranza ormai sono giochi open world ed è giusto sia così perché la direzione presa è questa. Ci sono i giochi story Driven, gli sparatutto, giochi di combattimento, giochi di sport, quelle cahate soul’s like (roba raccapricciante per me ma piacciono tanto)…
E in questi anni abbiamo avuto grandi capolavori eh
Quello che mi manca sono giochi di guerra seri come una volta e non le bimbominkiate online stile cod


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si però sono giochi completamente diversi eh.



Non vuol dire nulla. Io ho quotato un messaggio che in generale diceva che dalla ps3 in avanti solo 3 giochi sono stati degni di nota. Non si parlava di generi, ma di qualità generale. Per questo motivo ho citato God of War


----------



## hakaishin (19 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non vuol dire nulla. Io ho quotato un messaggio che in generale diceva che dalla ps3 in avanti solo 3 giochi sono stati degni di nota. Non si parlava di generi, ma di qualità generale. Per questo motivo ho citato God of War


Si si su questo sono d’accordo. 
mi riferivo al fatto che tu hai detto che god of war (che adoro) sia molto meglio di uncharted e secondo me i 2 sono difficilmente paragonabili


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non c'è la varietà di scelta che c'era nelle generazioni precedenti. Troppi giochi simili. Sto Horizon New Dawn, a livello di gameplay, è la copia di Zelda, diciamoci la verità. Ci sono video che fanno vedere le nette somiglianze tra questo gioco e Breathe Of The Wild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So che tutti adorano Breath of The Wild ma a me ha detto proprio niente.
Lo ho provato per un paio d'ore su Switch ma per me era di una noia incredibile. L'art style typo comic non fa per me, le interazioni a testo scritto senza voiceover mi rompono un po las pelotas e poi generalmente i discorsi e le animazioni erano un po troppo infantili. A me sembrava un gioco per un audience molto piu giovane di me. 
In testa ho fatto sempre il confronto con Witcher 3, il mio open world preferito ed un gioco che ha azzeccato praticamente tutto sopratutto in termini di storytelling, e Breath of the Wild mi sembrava un gioco nemmeno lontanamente sul stesso livello.

Probabilmente sono io a non capire cosa sia la parte bella di Zelda o semplicemente non sono l'audience, ma proprio non riesco a capire tutto sto entusiasmo.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> So che tutti adorano Breath of The Wild ma a me ha detto proprio niente.
> Lo ho provato per un paio d'ore su Switch ma per me era di una noia incredibile. L'art style typo comic non fa per me, le interazioni a testo scritto senza voiceover mi rompono un po las pelotas e poi generalmente i discorsi e le animazioni erano un po troppo infantili. A me sembrava un gioco per un audience molto piu giovane di me.
> In testa ho fatto sempre il confronto con Witcher 3, il mio open world preferito ed un gioco che ha azzeccato praticamente tutto sopratutto in termini di storytelling, e Breath of the Wild mi sembrava un gioco nemmeno lontanamente sul stesso livello.
> 
> Probabilmente sono io a non capire cosa sia la parte bella di Zelda o semplicemente non sono l'audience, ma proprio non riesco a capire tutto sto entusiasmo.


Si non ho fatto il confronto con The Witcher, che è comunque una saga più vecchia e anche più originale, ma con il solo Horizon ed il fatto che l'open world stia diventando un genere troppo spremuto.


----------

